# Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo



## GrossmeisterB (23. Juli 2010)

*Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo*

Hallo!

Hatte mir (bzw. meiner Frau )vor ca. 'ner Woche das Premium-1-Jahres-Abo gesichert, heute kam ein Brief an den "Prämienempfänger", dass der NH-D14 nicht mehr verfügbar sei - gut, dachte ich mir, nimmste halt was anderes, Auswahl war ja reichlich da - und was ist? Nur noch ein TR Ultra-120 Rev.C und 2 Noctua-Lüfter als Prämien? Was ist denn da los? 
Wann kommt der NH-D14 denn wieder? Und warum sind generell nur noch 2 Prämien verfügbar? Wird gerade "erneuert"? Klärt mich mal bitte auf


----------



## Solaris1000 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo*

Hallo,

den Brief hatte ich heute auch im Kasten.Wollte auch den Noctua DH 14

Da hat sich wohl jemand verkalkuliert.

Tja, dann werde ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen müssen.

Mal sehen wieviele  Abos die in den letzten 2 Wochen abgeschlossen wurden 
wieder storniert werden.


----------



## GrossmeisterB (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo*

Echt schade - vor allem weil jetzt auch quasi alle anderen Prämien ebenfalls "verschwunden" sind...


----------



## Bääängel (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo*

Pffft, das ist sehr easy zu sagen nein, ich will das Abo jetzt nicht mehr. Einfach ne Mail hinschreiben und fertig ist. Man bekommt den Eindruck, dass die sich nciht mal bemühen, dass doch ein Abo abgeschlossen wird. 
Ich hatte das selbe Prob mit dem Magazin Abo, als es den Megahalems gab. Prämienvorrat ungenügend!


----------



## Insidious (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo*

Hab heute die gleiche E-Mail bekommen.

Bei mir liegt die Sache allerdings noch etwas "extremer".

Das 1. Abo im Januar abgeschlossen, als Prämie den Megahalems ausgewählt.

Nach ettlichen Rückfragen (Lieferschwierigkeiten, vergriffen, u.s.w.), dann
vor *drei Wochen* die Info, dass er gar nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Daraufhin
habe ich vom Rücktrittsrecht gebrauch gemacht und den Abovertrag
gekündigt.

Am gleichen Tag habe ich das Abo (1 Tag nach erscheinen der neuesten
Printausgabe mit dem Noctua-Angbeot) neu abgeschlossen und auch den Noctua als Prämie gewählt. Dann heute das bekannte Schreiben!

Steckt da etwa "System" dahinter.


----------



## GrossmeisterB (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo*

Find ich auch echt nicht gut - man hat echt das Gefühl es sollen Leute "gelockt" werden...hab das Abo jetzt auch mal widerrufen...

Mich würde echt mal interessieren, wann und ob es eine neue Fuhre NH-D14 geben wird...oder was sonst an Prämien angeboten werden wird...


----------



## GrossmeisterB (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo*

Meldet sich hier auch mal jemand der was dazu sagen kann konkret??
Es verschwinden immer mehr Prämien aus dem Shop - war das alles nur um Abonnenten zu locken?


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo*

Ich hatte mal das 2 Jahre Premium abo abgeschlossen, als es die 5750 Vapor X gab, 6Wochen später schrieb ich PCGH an und fragte warum ich meine Prämie nicht bekomme, nach meiner 3 E-Mail zu PCGH folgende Antwort, Ich sollte das Geld doch bitte Überweisen so können sie das Geld erst im September abbuchen (das Geld war schon abgebucht) und dann 1 Woche später erhielt ich die E-Mail das die Prämie nicht vorrätig sein, ich könne mir jedoch eine neue Auswählen.
LOL FAIL!!!


----------



## abo@computec.de (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo*

Hallo,

Fragen zu einem bestimmten Abo bitte immer direkt an den Aboservice stellen - Mail: computec@dpv.de.

Zum Prämienvorrat:
Es ist wie es ist: Lieferung solange Vorrat reicht.
Mit Lockangeboten hat das nichts zu tun.

@Insidious:
Sie haben mit Sicherheit noch im alten Shopsystem bestellt - genau aus dem Grund haben wir ein neues Shopsystem eingeführt. Es kann hier nur bestellt werden, was auch wirklich lieferbar ist.

@GrossmeisterB:
Damit wäre auch Ihre Frage beantwortet. Prämien "verschwinden", wenn diese nicht mehr lieferbar sind. Wird eine Prämie bereits nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr angezeigt, dann liegt es an der starken Nachfrage.

Gruß
Abo-Service


----------



## GrossmeisterB (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo*



abo@computec.de schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Fragen zu einem bestimmten Abo bitte immer direkt an den Aboservice stellen - Mail: computec@dpv.de.
> 
> ...



Sie widersprechen sich!
Ich HABE im neuen Shopsystem bestellt, dort war der NH-D14 "sichtbar" und somit gemäß ihrer Aussage auch lieferbar. 
Bekommen habe ich ihn trotzdem nicht! 

Schade, hatte mich eigentlich drauf gefreut...

Vielleicht können sie ja nochmal einige Worte darüber verlieren, welche Prämien es bald wieder gibt, oder ob neue hinzukommen etc.

EDIT: Und warum der TR Ultra-120 für das 1-Jahres-DVD-Abo verfügbar sein soll, aber für das 1-Jahres-Premium-Abo nicht, müsste man auch nochmal erklären finde ich...


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo*

abo@coputec.de würde sie sich vielleicht mal das Herz nehmen und die hier gestellten Fragen beantworten?


----------



## Insidious (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo*



abo@computec.de schrieb:


> @Insidious:
> Sie haben mit Sicherheit noch im alten Shopsystem bestellt - genau aus dem Grund haben wir ein neues Shopsystem eingeführt. Es kann hier nur bestellt werden, was auch wirklich lieferbar ist.
> 
> Gruß
> Abo-Service



Die erste Bestellung war im "alten Shopsystem", die zweite im neuen, gleich
am ersten Tag nachdem das erste Abo storniert worden ist.


----------



## GrossmeisterB (4. August 2010)

*AW: Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo*

Kommt hier noch was?


----------



## GrossmeisterB (8. August 2010)

*AW: Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo*

Hallo???


----------



## GrossmeisterB (16. August 2010)

*AW: Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo*

Will oder kann hier keiner Antwort geben?


----------



## kmf (25. August 2010)

*AW: Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo*

Also ich hab letztendlich als Prämie für unser Premium-Abo eine weitaus höherwertigere Prämie bekommen, als ursprünglich ausgesucht. 

Ohne hier erst viel rumzumosern, hab ich mich vertrauensvoll per PN an Thilo gewandt, der hat das umgehend in die Wege geleitet und ruckzuck war die tolle Prämie bei mir. Klasse!


----------



## Insidious (26. August 2010)

*AW: Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo*



GrossmeisterB schrieb:


> Will oder kann hier keiner Antwort geben?



Mittlerweile ab ich das Gefühl, das *beides* zutrifft.

Die Threads hier im Forum in Sachen Prämien-Abo-Problematik
scheinen sich ja zu häufen.

Offensichtlich ist man in diesem Bereich nicht wirklich kritikfähig;
naja Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Fröschlein (26. August 2010)

*AW: Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo*

Hi,

ohne Frage, die beschriebenen Umstände der nicht verfügbaren Prämien ist sehr ärgerlich.

Allerdings wurde "mein Prämien-Problem" hier innerhalb kürzester Zeit und sehr kompetent gelöst, von daher kann ich mich über den Support hier im Forum (inkl. PN) nur sehr positiv äussern.

Gruß,

Fröschlein


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. August 2010)

*AW: Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo*

Wo gibt es denn noch die anständigen Prämien bei dem 1 Jahresabo? Sind dort keine mehr oder finde ich die bloss nicht?
Das einzige, was ich noch finde, sind WLPs oder Flüssigkeit für die Wakü als Prämie.
Wo sind die tollen Sachen hin?


----------



## Bääängel (28. August 2010)

*AW: Prämien für's Premium-Jahresabo*

Die sind wech und kommen erst in einer Dekade wieder...


----------

